# Hang Tags



## Dexter (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello- New to the thread. Starting a new line of skate surf wear. . This site is a huge help. I have already learned so much here. Need a vendor for hang tags. Any one have some good hook ups. Thanks S


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think one of our sponsors, www.clothinglabels4u.com does hang tags. I've also read other members using printing services like overnightprints.com


----------



## Dexter (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Tmon (Jul 17, 2006)

48hourprint.com. I did mine through them $55 for 500. 4 color 2 sides. 

-T


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, business cards make great hangtags! I use overnightprints.com. I think it's $39 for 1000 full color one sided cards. I usually pay a little extra to have the corners rounded. I think it makes them look a little less 'business cardish'. 

Just by yourself a $10 tagging gun and you're sellin' tees in style!


----------

